# Arkansas Newbie



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

A nuc cost about $130 so as long as bees are good I would by them


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I agree that as long as the woodenware is not falling apart that $150 is a reasonable price.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I started last year and cant wait to do my first splits this year.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Trav (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I was pretty excited when I found these for that price. Can't wait to start my adventure.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Not to me as years ago when I got into the bees I was surprised how many people had old bee equipment around. A divorce screwed up my keeping most of it though. I guess the thing to do is read about various prices on the internet and go from there. Due to expenses I am trying some of the latest ideas to me like the top-board frame. I have an old large full of bee frames new stuff that has been there for over 30 years plus in Montana if someone hasn't taken it. All I can say is that we should realize just how honest most people in the world are. The bee box boards there are some I cut and never did put together. Keep reading here and get lots of ideas.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

